# Desert Daub.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Just occasionally someting turns out better than you thought it might. This has a Windows Paint frame and looks reasonably passable. In reality it's a quick daub on an A5 page in my sketch book, done in 15 minutes with no pre-drawing, two small brushes and two colours. I got lucky. ( It wouldn't stand close scrutiny as a picture):angel:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You are so prolific of an artist. This is a great painting.


----------

